# Quebec City



## JanB (Feb 24, 2011)

Friends and I are planning a cruise from New York to Quebec City in October.  We would like to stay in New York City before the cruise and then in Quebec City after the cruise.  I have some questions:

1.  Any recommendations for hotels/timeshares in both cities?
2.  I know vehicle in NY City is not needed, but what about Quebec City?

Thank you -- Jan


----------



## Conan (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the Belvedere Hotel, near Times Square and about a half mile from the cruise ship piers. Unfortunately it looks like they've raised their rates lately, to around $300 plus about $50 in taxes.
http://www.belvederehotelnyc.com/


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 24, 2011)

We have stayed at the Manhattan Club and HGVC West 57th Street timeshares in New York City. We also have a confirmed reservation for the Hilton Vacations Club timeshare at the Hilton Hotel for this June. All 3 timeshares are well located in Manhattan and are just a few blocks from each other.

We prefer the Hilton but any of these would be suitable. It depends on who you are exchanging with. We use SFX exclusively so we have access to all 3 and there is no 1 in 4 rule.

We have also stayed at the Michelangelo 4* deluxe hotel in mid-Manhattan. I heartily recommend it. The service is great and the rooms are larger than typical NYC hotels. They upgraded us to a suite when we arrived. We like the suite at the Michelangelo a lot better than the timeshares.

http://www.michelangelohotel.com/

Make sure you plan for enough time in New York to enjoy the city. It is our favorite vacation destination which is why we always love to go back again.

I can't tell you about Quebec City. I spent a month in Montreal one summer a few years ago and really enjoyed it. I was working as a consultant there. Unfortunately, I never made it to Quebec City.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think that you will find a better and more historic hotel than the Fairmont Chateau Frontenac. It is located in the heart of the historic district. You won't need a car if you are going to explore this charming area.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 25, 2011)

The Fairmont does look very cool, but when we looked at it one summer it was pretty pricey.  We stayed in a Marriott Courtyard just outside the old city area and it was comfortable and convenient.  The days we spent in the old town area of Quebec city, we didn't use our car at all.  We did use it to go to the waterfalls and some other sites out of the city, so it depends on what you're planning to see.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Stay acrooss the River*

Sheraton is half the price and have free shuttle to the ferry which is ten minutes from Old Quebec and a great view especially at night. Less than $5 RT. Your hotel savings will help pay for your meals and tours.


----------



## JanB (Feb 28, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your replies.  As it turns out, we are going to do a 14 day cruise instead leaving out of New Jersey with an overnight in Quebec City.  So, with the extra cost of the cruise, we have planned to do another trip to New York fully another time.  

We also trade our weeks exclusively with SFX, but do have Wyndham and RCI points that we can use for a more extensive trip to NY.

As I said, we will have an overnight in Quebec City - docking at 1:00 pm. and leaving the next evening at 7:00 pm.  Not a great deal of time, so does anyone have suggestions of not to miss sites in Quebec City?

Jan


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 1, 2011)

JanB said:


> We also trade our weeks exclusively with SFX, but do have Wyndham and RCI points that we can use for a more extensive trip to NY.
> 
> Jan



Jan,

I have used SFX exclusively for 14 years. You should not have any problem getting an exchange into New York City.


----------

